# Mirror Finish - Manchester Detailing Classes. May 22nd 2011.



## Mirror Finish Details

Ok guys, after a sell out for Jan, Feb, Marchand April, I am pleased to announce that Sunday 22nd May will be the date for the course. The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

For a change in May we will be going through the whole process of detailing from the wash stage, claying, tar removal etc.

Also planned is a full wheels off detail concentrating on cleaning the arches and applying dressing, properly cleaning wheels including using Iron X. Claying wheels and protecting wheels.

We will also be doing a full engine bay detail and how to dress an engine properly.

Then using different types of LSP and applying correctly.

I will be using the steam cleaner a lot for a lot of these tasks as well as doing a full interior detail just using steam and no chemicals.

After that we will move onto machine polishing.

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to concentrate more on machining then that is what we will do. I just wanted to offer a bit of an alternative course, perhaps more a beginners course.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder due via paypal by 13th May. . PLEASE SEE BELOW FOR BOOKINGS!!!!!!!

Special for you guys......Open Forum, it's your course guys so let me know what you want!!!!!!! Bring your cars as well so specifics can be addressed.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from compounding to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

For the course to work I am going to restrict numbers to 7/8 people so I can offer a real high end course and deliver the content you are after.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!! (One deposit was returned last month)

The venue is near Southern Cemetary just off Princess Parkway. The unit is well lit and heated. Parking is a bit short so if any one can car share that will really help.

The date will be Sunday 20th May 2011. Starting at 9:30am through to 4:00pm ish.

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. steveineson Deposit Received
2. f2mark Deposit Received
3. Tips Deposit Received
4. gibbo01 Deposit Received 
5. themainlegend Deposit Received
6. Bertie123 Deposit Received
7. steveineson +1 deposit received 
8. Leadfarmer deposit received.

Reserve
1. HebdenDave
2.

Cheers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Bookings now been taken.


----------



## Eric the Red

I"ll be there ste
Rob


----------



## steveineson

Please reserve me a place, just can you confirm date as 20th May is a Friday? Cheers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

steveineson said:


> Please reserve me a place, just can you confirm date as 20th May is a Friday? Cheers


Sorry, 22nd May my mistake.

I hold my head in shame!!!


----------



## steveineson

I think I may not be able to receive any pm's as I haven't posted that often, can I ring you to organise payment?


----------



## steveineson

Mmm, looking at last one I'm up to 9 posts, will this do the trick lol :lol:


----------



## f2mark

I would like to attend please send PM


----------



## yicker

Is this still on? Would be very interested and could see if i have been using my das6 properly =o/


----------



## Tips

Hi Steve - please reserve me a space & PM(?) me with details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tips

Hi Steve

£20 Deposit paid via Paypal as requested.

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #93L05295EA871254V) 

Thanks

Tips


----------



## Tips

Hi Steve - Can you change the title of this thread to 22nd May to avoid confusion? 

I nearly didn't book because I thought the course was running on Friday 20th May.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Cheers I have asked the mods to change it.


----------



## gibbo01

Hi steve.

Can you reserve me a place as well.

Paypal deposit paid tonight.

Cheers


----------



## themainlegend

Hi there,

Can i please reserve a place on this. Can you PM your paypal so i can send the money??

Cheers!!!

P.S. Can we bring our polishers with us to get to grips with our own??


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

themainlegend said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can i please reserve a place on this. Can you PM your paypal so i can send the money??
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> P.S. Can we bring our polishers with us to get to grips with our own??


Yes course you can bring your polishers. I'll add ypu to the list and pm you my pay pal address later.


----------



## chillly

Thats a bargain for all that steve. You must be making money on the tea and butties:thumb:


----------



## themainlegend

Hi Steve,

Have just sent £20 deposit as requested (Unique Transaction ID #7HS12602XK577273E)

I have a silverline with menzerna pads and polish. Shall i bring the polisher, polish and pads with me???

Cheers mate.

P.S. Can i also have the postcode of the unit for my satnav??!! Cheers!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

themainlegend said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Have just sent £20 deposit as requested (Unique Transaction ID #7HS12602XK577273E)
> 
> I have a silverline with menzerna pads and polish. Shall i bring the polisher, polish and pads with me???
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> P.S. Can i also have the postcode of the unit for my satnav??!! Cheers!!


Cheers Fella deposit received.

I am going to do a global PM over the weekend with address and post code etc.

Yes bring your machine and pads if you want to.

We have a lovely swirly Honda Civic to practice on (my Dad's car, you will be horrified at the swirls)


----------



## Bertie123

Hi Steve,
Please book me a place & send me a pm on how to pay.

Thanks
Rob.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

PM sent with all details guys:wave:


----------



## gibbo01

Mirror Finish said:


> PM sent with all details guys:wave:


Cheers.

See you on the 21st. :thumb:


----------



## themainlegend

Steve, any chance you could go through stone chips and wet sanding on the 22nd also??


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

themainlegend said:


> Steve, any chance you could go through stone chips and wet sanding on the 22nd also??


Can do, I have some new Mirka pads on order.

Will need a doner car for chips though.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

gibbo01 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> See you on the 21st. :thumb:


22nd......


----------



## themainlegend

Steve i got some big stone chips on my bonnet. I have also got the touch up paint and laquer from VW for my car. Shall i fill them and laquer them a couple of days before the 22nd so you can show me wet sanding??? That would be really helpful.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

themainlegend said:


> Steve i got some big stone chips on my bonnet. I have also got the touch up paint and laquer from VW for my car. Shall i fill them and laquer them a couple of days before the 22nd so you can show me wet sanding??? That would be really helpful.


Yes good idea.

Mix up some paint and laquer say 50/50 and fill the chips just proud of the chip say a week before, I can then shave them and sand them.


----------



## Tips

themainlegend said:


> Steve i got some big stone chips on my bonnet. I have also got the touch up paint and laquer from VW for my car. Shall i fill them and laquer them a couple of days before the 22nd so you can show me wet sanding??? That would be really helpful.


Hear hear - I've got VAG touch up paint & lacquer set for an audi in metallic phantom black with a few stone chips on the bonnet - so I would love to see the process for stone chip work & wet sanding.

With metallic audi paint - how do you fill in the chips using the official audi paint & lacquer set - is is still a 50/50 mix applied to a chip with a ****tail stick?


----------



## Tips

Steve, any chance you can go over the cleaning & waterproofing procedure for a soft top car. TIA


----------



## Bertie123

Mirror Finish said:


> PM sent with all details guys:wave:


Thanks. See you there :buffer:

Would like to remove a few swirls from the bonnet and convince myself I should buy a rotary! SRP by hand isn't doing much.


----------



## steveineson

Hi, just re-read your blurb and want clarification on payment please, in one place it says balance by 13th May via paypal and elsewhere it says balance on the day. Please can you confirm which procedure I follow. Thanks.


----------



## Tips

steveineson said:


> Hi, just re-read your blurb and want clarification on payment please, in one place it says balance by 13th May via paypal and elsewhere it says balance on the day. Please can you confirm which procedure I follow. Thanks.


Well spotted - Steve any further clarification?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Hi Guys

I messed up there did'nt I .

To make it easier for everyone just pay on the day.

Don't forget it is next Sunday and I have a great car for the day. Been yearly washed (if is lucky) in the rain with fairy liquid and an old sponge that lives on top of the ladder, but usually is found on the floor.

Wheels never cleaned in over 5 years.

Interior is not bad though as my Step Mum does hoover it out.

Yes the car is my Dad's and he does not know as he likes his car dirty.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

And one place left if anyone is interested.


----------



## themainlegend

Steve, i'm going to touch up stone chips for wet sanding this weekend. Still ok to do on the day?? Can't wait for this day to be fair!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

themainlegend said:


> Steve, i'm going to touch up stone chips for wet sanding this weekend. Still ok to do on the day?? Can't wait for this day to be fair!!


No problem, dont forget to mix some clear coat in it. if it feels like drying too fast then just use less clear, it should be runny, like snot I suppose.

I have paint plane ready and plenty of wet paper, well dry at the moment but will be wet on the day.


----------



## themainlegend

Do i need to bring any snacks with me or is there somewhere nearby i can get stuff if need be?? You covering how to detail engine bay and what to cover up etc??


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

themainlegend said:


> Do i need to bring any snacks with me or is there somewhere nearby i can get stuff if need be?? You covering how to detail engine bay and what to cover up etc??


I bring snackey stuff, and we supply coffee but if you want more then bring something. there is Mc Donalds about 5 mins away if some one wants to run out.

Full engine bay job as well.


----------



## themainlegend

Sorted mate. You got teabags?? Sounds gay i know but i can't go a day without a brew lol.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mirror Finish said:


> And one place left if anyone is interested.


Steve, can I take the last place please? Can you send me the payment details for the deposit.

Cheers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

LeadFarmer said:


> Steve, can I take the last place please? Can you send me the payment details for the deposit.
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.
Cheers.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Payment made. Unique Transaction ID #9D3966945P539314G

Forgot to add my username to the paypal transaction :wall:

See the PM ive sent you:thumb:

And Im bringing my Aeolus TD901 dryer for Tips to look at, if thats ok.


----------



## Tips

Cheers LeadFarmer - I can't wait to see it action.

I've got a feeling there will be another splurge in the transfer market for detailing stuff after the course


----------



## HebdenDave

*Gutted*

Been meaning to get myself booked in for this - any chance of a reserve spot incase someone drops out?

I can't PM yet due to less than 10 posts!! (Lurker LOL)

Dave


----------



## themainlegend

Steve i mixed laquer with the paint for my R32 and filled the biggest ones with a toothpick today after a good wash and dry. I have left them blobbed slightly above the actual surface so there is enough there to fill and sand. Is that ok mate?? Done some on the wings too.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

And Im bringing my Aeolus TD901 dryer for Tips to look at said:


> Cool no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> themainlegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve i mixed laquer with the paint for my R32 and filled the biggest ones with a toothpick today after a good wash and dry. I have left them blobbed slightly above the actual surface so there is enough there to fill and sand. Is that ok mate?? Done some on the wings too.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, always good for demos.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tips

Can I donate my car for soft top cleaning demo?

Not sure how to proceed further with chips on my bonnet and mixing touch up paints - without making a right mess of it all.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Tips said:


> Can I donate my car for soft top cleaning demo?
> 
> Not sure how to proceed further with chips on my bonnet and mixing touch up paints - without making a right mess of it all.


With all these demos we will have nothing else to do.

Yes, I will show how to steam the roof.

We will need to split into teams on Sunday.

Eric will do a team, Rob as well as me, or else we will not cover everything and be back on Monday.


----------



## Tips

Mirror Finish said:


> With all these demos we will have nothing else to do.
> 
> Yes, I will show how to steam the roof.
> 
> We will need to split into teams on Sunday.
> 
> Eric will do a team, Rob as well as me, or else we will not cover everything and be back on Monday.


Thank you, looking forward to the course - don't forget to get some freebies / samples from your suppliers if poss. :thumb:


----------



## Hooleygan

Hi Steve,

As you can see I'm a newbie on here. When I saw this event advertised I was excited as I knew this was exactly what I need to get me started in detailing. The date sounded familier - I'm busy and can't make it, otherwise I would have been at the front of the queue! GUTTED!

I see that you seem to be hosting these small events each month. Any chance you would be looking at doing one in June? Seeing as you haven't had a problem getting takers for these tuition days!

I really hope you do, as I know this kind thing helps out people like me (a complete beginner!) no-end.

Hooley.


----------



## Tips

Hi - there's another course running on June 19th, see details here.

Its an advanced course for machine polishing, but you can add extra topics to be covered like we have for the May course!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hooleygan

Hi Tips,

Thanks for that. I'm a complete beginner, never held a polisher before, but if some basics of general detailing can be covered then I'm up for it. (I'll post on that thread as well).


----------



## Tips

Nice one Hooleygan

I've not held a polisher either, I guess we are all newbies in one way or another.

I am looking forward to the May course and I hope you learn some new skills to get you on your way (keep an eye on your pockets though!)


----------



## HornetSting

Its worth doing, I have used a polisher quite a lot, but still found Steves course interesting and learnt a nice few tips here and there that have made a difference. Even if the course had of just confirmed what I already knew, it was worth doing it just to get the confidence it gave me after completing.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Steve, could you post some directions to your premises for tomorrows course, or pm me your postcode for my satnav please?

Or does anyone else know where Mirror Finish are located?
Cheers

** Ok, ive got their address now. Cheers Steve


----------



## Tips

Great course, learned alot of new techniques and tips and tricks along the way.

Really good to match faces with DW members - I was gonna do a write up but Steve will be sending us a guide about polishing and pad recommendations - so I think I got away with it.

Thanks for all the donuts, next time I'll leave the Man City top at home!

Here's a couple of links for the DW peeps on the course:-

Shinearama 
Polti Steam Cleaner
Opti-Seal
Isopropanol (IPA)
Dog/Car Dryer (cheers LeadFarmer for the demo) :thumb:


----------



## steveineson

It was a real learning curve and I enjoyed the whole experience, thanks. Also now I've actually met Tips I know indeed first hand what a nutter he actually is, good man Tips. 
Made some new friends and really enjoyed the whole day, will def go on another one.


----------



## HebdenDave

*Nice*

Good day out in Manc today - shame about my filthy car!

Great job by Steve and everyone there, learnt so much and now have a desire to pick up a polisher - which one though???

I'll bring a mug next time...:thumb:


----------



## steveineson

HebdenDave said:


> Good day out in Manc today - shame about my filthy car!
> 
> Great job by Steve and everyone there, learnt so much and now have a desire to pick up a polisher - which one though???
> 
> I'll bring a mug next time...:thumb:


Yes threee mugs between 10 is a definite problem :lol:


----------



## steveineson

Tips you made loads of notes, what was the name of the torch that was used from ebay?


----------



## themainlegend

Was a very good course, would defo recommend!! Thanks steve!! And tips, if i see that man city top again it's going in the bin!! haha!! 

Good to meet you all, just got in from cleaning my R32 and was looking for swirls with my lenser p7!! Bloody obsessed now!! Already ordered green, blue and yellow top 3M polishes and pads!! Nightmare on the funds!!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Yep, lots learnt today. :thumb:

Nice to be able to try all the different types of machine polishers, and learning the different types of 3M polishes/pads etc. Still dont know which machine to buy though!!!:wall:

Just seen this Karcher steam cleaner on the Alex Shanks web site.


----------



## HebdenDave

LeadFarmer said:


> Yep, lots learnt today. :thumb:
> 
> Nice to be able to try all the different types of machine polishers, and learning the different types of 3M polishes/pads etc. Still dont know which machine to buy though!!!:wall:
> 
> Just seen this Karcher steam cleaner on the Alex Shanks web site.


Looks good - I'm going to give the vax v-081 a try, was surprised how well the steam brought up the interiour!


----------



## Tips

Hi Steveinson

The torch is called a LED Lensa P7 - they are selling on FleaBay for £25 squid + postage.

Hope that helps.

ps - was I the only one that bought my own mug? - yep it was the man city one! :lol:


----------



## Tips

themainlegend said:


> Was a very good course, would defo recommend!! Thanks steve!! And tips, if i see that man city top again it's going in the bin!! haha!!
> 
> Good to meet you all, just got in from cleaning my R32 and was looking for swirls with my lenser p7!! Bloody obsessed now!! Already ordered green, blue and yellow top 3M polishes and pads!! Nightmare on the funds!!


Hi themainlegend

Where did you purchase the 3M polishes and pads?

Still undecided about whether to purchase a rotary or das-6 for removing light swirls off german paint.


----------



## themainlegend

Ordered the 3m stuff from detailing place down the road from me. Rotary all the way mate!!


----------



## Tips

^ Cheers dude - You're a star :thumb:

Rotary it is!


----------



## f2mark

Hi Guy’s nice to meet you all I to am now paranoid about swirls, good course and would recommend to anyone thanks Steve. And definitely Rotary the Dodo one looks good value to me then I can ditch my one speed antique LOL:buffer:


----------



## HebdenDave

Spent most of the day mulling over what to go for!!

Reckon the Silverline (with ear defenders!!) and 3m Pads/Polish :buffer:


----------



## Tips

Hi Steve

Thanks for sending out the training notes on Machine Polishing - its exactly what I needed. Very clear, concise and a well written guide.

Top marks fella :thumb:


----------



## cool

glad to hear you guys came away with loads more confidence about handling a rotary and had the experience with the DA too. 
think im going to have to charge extra for any city mugs being brought onto the premises hahah 
where are the pics steve


----------



## agent gibbs

Are there going to be anymore classes being run in the near future 

Gibbs


----------



## Hawki

*Next few course dates Please*

:thumb:Hi Steve when you organize your next course can you Pm me please if you have some dates and what you may be covering.

Thanks Wayne


----------

